# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج Phoenix Service Software 2011.46.002.47246 Cracked

## mohamed73

اخر اصدار لهدا البرنامج *Phoenix Service Software 2011.46.002.47246 Cracked* *النسخة رقم* *2011.46.002.47246* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   

```
    Main component versions in the release:  DK2 Driver Version 07.14.0.25 Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 2011.48  Flash Update Package 2011.40.000  FLS-x Drivers Version 2.09.28FUSE Connection Manager v 2011.43.1MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2011.38.3.46817  New Products added    RM-806, RM-813, RM-839New features  New version of FUSE connection ManagerNew version of Flash Update Package  New version of Product API  New version of Connectivity Cable DriverError Corrections & changes     Improvements to flash components, reducing the flashing time for USB     Only concept devices (Genius Case#183882: Phoenix: N8 – unusual phone     behaviour during flashing) 
  
```

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amjed5

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## moda230

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## bassam yousif

مشكووووور

----------


## emadabkarenoh

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

